# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 11/15/2018

## Kris

The army of Camelot marches deeper into Greccan lands, what stood between their way towards victory is the battle hardened soldiers of Grecca. Outnumbered and exhausted, the fate of the defending soldiers of Grecca are unknown. But one thing is for certain, that they shall not waver in the defense of their homeland. The two armies shall clash in the Red Fields - the gods have tossed a coin for the Greccan warriors, their eyes eager to see which side lands on top, victory or death?

There are talks of a rebellion within the streets of Camelot itself. The common folk speak of the Red Rats, an organization that aimed to overthrow Arthur and end his tyrannic rule over the people. Deep within the forests of Grecca, the Red Rats make their moves to search for freedom. It was Fayre and Duncan who led them, the children of Lancelot in hopes of saving their dying kingdom from Arthur's hands.

And in Irongaunt, where the mighty castle stood vigilantly over the decades, thousands have gathered upon the castle - the 32nd Army of Camelot. The infamous Ironheart division awaits for a worthy commander to lead them into battle where their dangerous abilities can turn the tide of a battle. Will you be a part of the Camelot's forces to serve and die in the name of the king?

Embark on an epic tale of betrayal, mystery and intrigue where the fate of the world lies upon the decisions of your characters. In every world, in every war, one must make a decision - to make a stand. The gods are returning, the Elder Races are returning, the world is falling apart and dark times are approaching.

The Song of Excalibur

----------

